
‘MORTAL DANGER’ OF CHINA’S PUSH INTO AI - tomerdi
https://www.wired.com/story/mortal-danger-chinas-push-into-ai/
======
tomerdi
its not as much about politics but more about capabilities that AI have and
will continue to improve - and the effect it will have on work force ?????

------
est31
The danger of AI isn't that it's suddenly becoming evil and taking over the
world. That's an antropomorphization. The danger is that AI might give
tremendous amounts of power to individuals, and I mean unchecked power. Trump
is the most powerful person in the world and he has the nuclear codes but if
he's freaking out and yelling "NUKE WASHINGTON DC AND ALL THE FAKE NEWS
REPORTERS IN IT" at the top of his voice then there is a likely chance that
officers will refuse orders. If an AI gave a "mad scientist" this amount of
power, it might not refuse the orders but execute them.

